# Clyde river NSW - my first Bass!!!



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Met up with Marty and Phil (Buddahbelly) this morning for a trip up to Shallow crossing on the Clyde river, we met at the local servo at 5am and started the journey up into the bush towards the river.
Arrived to a perfectly calm river with no wind blowing and wasted no time launching, we passed through the first of the deep pools and started casting once we got to the 2nd pool.
Not much was happening for me using the trusty Px45 surface lure, so after about 20mins i moved up to the next pool.
1st cast i got a decent hit but failed to hookup, 2nd cast, the same thing.
About 10mins later i got a good hit and the hooks set in on this one, line peeled off as he tried to get back into the snag but thankfully he didnt make it, and after a very spirited fight my first ever Bass comes onboard the yak.

A nice fat 40cm wild river bass 8) 8)   









Photo courtesy of Marty, thanks mate.









A few more casts into it i landed my 2nd Bass, much smaller this time only 22cm.









It went a bit quiet after that for me, Marty landed a 27cm Bass on a spinnerbait and i had one more strike but didnt hookup so we decided to start heading back slowly.
Once we got back to the area where i hooked the couple earlier i managed another tiny bass at just under 20cm :lol: 
A big thanks to Marty for guiding me to my first Bass, and to Phil for coming along for the trip.

Looking forward to next time!!!  8)


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day Craig

That's a fish you'll never forget! Nice pics, too.


----------



## anyyakildoo (Feb 28, 2008)

good on ya mate...im still chasing my first one


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

That's a great bass Craig, an awesome first fish! Well done!

How did the hobie handle it up there, no worries getting between pools? I'm very keen to check it out, maybe next weekend.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Well you finally went, what a fish!

No excuses now, more more more... Itchy the Hobie will be fine, some shallowish sections but you would only need to worry about one set of small rapids ( Really nore of a run than anything ). How was the tide Craig, catch it in / out?. 
Im also very keen to try it again as the donut I received last time still smarts, unfortunately it wont be next weekend as im going to take the missus camping and fish Moruya or Durras ( Have not decided on location yet, must be gentle lol ).

Top stuff again, a week of firsts!

PS - Btw Craig, Yerrabi is full of weed and a waste of time atm. :lol: :?


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats on your first BASS Craig , and what a ripper it was  
sure gave you a bit of stick for a while , how about the reverse rapids mate pretty strange ay :shock: 
as well as the water being very cold , maybe the bass are a little un-nerved by the water running at a different direction to normal ?
normally the tidal influence is not that strong (high), strange thing was that it was exactly the same, the trip I saw Paff fishing upstream months ago


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Well done craig nice looking wild fish there

Lee


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone, im still buzzing from it :lol:

Kim - it is a beautiful place, i really wish i didnt leave it so long to get up there and check it out.

Ant - As Paff said it was no probs in the hobie, the first shallow section was the only spot i had to paddle through but didnt even need to remove the mirage drive.
Im thinking about having another go up there next weekend, probably Saturday morning or afternoon i havent decided yet, if your keen for some company let me know your plans if you decide to go 

Paff - Mate, great news you got your car back early 8) 
Durras has been a little quiet the last couple of weeks, so Moruya might be a better location with a few more options close by. Also apparently the Salmon are starting to show up on the beaches again now so that could come in handy if all else fails :lol: 
I was talking to Koich the other night and he mentioned that Yerrabi was full of weed, and that the rock wall was unfishable it was so thick :shock: thats a deadset shame i reckon!!!

Marty - I was suprised at how cold the water was, it seemed to me as the tide came in the bite died off quickly.
Maybe the loads of extra saltwater than usual put them off??? im not sure but it was fun while it lasted  
It was a big suprise to see it flowing so hard in the opposite direction.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done on picking up your bass Craig and a nice size to begin with mate...as a matter of interest how did it compare to the EP for fighting ability


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Dodge said:


> Well done on picking up your bass Craig and a nice size to begin with mate...as a matter of interest how did it compare to the EP for fighting ability


Thanks Dodge,

The EP and Bass fought very similar, both used their weight and large tail to really try to get back to the safety of the nearby snags and once i turned them around both put on big powerful runs all over the place.
The surface strike from the Bass was a bit more exciting though, a big boof and water sprayed everywhere!! :lol: 8)


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Maaaaate, a wilde olde bass ey? Well done. She is a fit looking fish mate and a cracker to break the cherry with.

How bloody nice does it look up there? Thats half of bass fishing i reckon, just cruising around in the most spectacular locations flicking surface lures only to be rudely snapped out of your trance by an exploding bass!

Whats the road like on the way in? Im pretty geed for next weekend where i will choose fishing over drinking ;-)



paffoh said:


> Yerrabi is full of weed and a waste of time atm.


Its awful hey, growing from the bottom right up to just below the surface, had a good cruise around there a few weeks back and there were only a few spots free of it. Weedless plastics could be an option maybe?


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

pescado said:


> Whats the road like on the way in? Im pretty geed for next weekend where i will choose fishing over drinking ;-)


The road in is a bit bumpy and a little slow, but i got my little peice of s#@t up there without it falling apart so its not too bad. Im keen as mustard to get back up there so if you want to head down let me know.
Youre welcome to stay the night here on friday so we can get a early start on saturday morning if you like.
Let me know your plans mate 8)


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm hoping maybe to get down there for either Saturday afternoon or Sunday morning, but it's hard to confirm which day at the moment, so will see what everybody else is up to. Would love to get a 40cm bass!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVg+MQIAAAvfgAAQYGMAAIgAFIAv5t4gIABIinqNpAep6Qw1PIIptTAAAAIDFQJr+8Sg86Gg80loiZgRq6l+TfW1B4tNhqPZ3FAvBbivBXDiBSAKSdXL/wu5IpwoSCwfGIEA


----------

